# Super fine grading for realistic effect!



## Too-Many-Hobbies (Mar 25, 2010)

Alright so I thought that it would be a great idea to show you guys a pic of how grading can make things look amazingly realistic! now I understand because of the angle of the picture the grades might appear to be more severe then they actually are but notice how the spur tracks appear to descend and the left mainline is at a slightly lower height then the right one.

Here is a pic of me pointing out the grades and the actual picture


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeez ... I had to do the quick head-bob to the left ... I thought that train was coming right at me! Very realistic!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

First, that's a terrific photo---if the locomotive weren't so clean and new-looking, I'd have taken it for a photo ishot the Smoky Mountains of Tennessee. Excellent work, both with the camera and building the layout!

That said, I have a question. Is this a technique for modeling, or for a layout? In other words, did you build an entire layout with two separate heights for tracks, and so on? It looks terrific.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

in prototype it is always done to prevent cars from rolling down' onto the main line, if it fails it stays on spur. and spurs are usually not situated on as well maintained ballast prizm. so yeah, agreed on the idea.


industrial spur tracks direclty on foam base


----------

